# adresse assignée



## gilou31 (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour ,

je suis tout nouveau sur le forum , et en plus je n'ais pas trop l'habitude , car je ne suis pas de la génération informatique , car G 60 ans 

Alors voilà , je me lance..... depuis quelques temps je n'ais plus de connection à internet . G un mac de bureau avec léopard 10 et une connection éthernet
cela fait plusieurs fois q je refais ma connection , mais cela me marque....
"adresse assignée " Keske cela veut dire ?
merci pour la réponse
Gilou


----------



## schwebb (13 Mars 2010)

Hello, bienvenue, 

Vérifiez que vous avez bien choisi «Via DHCP».

Préférences Système/Réseau/Configurer IPV4 et là, choisir «Via DHCP».


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Pour pouvoir se connecter à Internet, il faut :
- un modem relié à Internet (i.e. une «box»),
- un adaptateur réseau sur le Mac relié au modem (ici, si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit d'un adaptateur Ethernet, relié par un câble).


Pour pouvoir faire communiquer le Mac et le modem, il faut que la liaison (le _réseau_) entre les deux soit correctement configurée.

Sur cette liaison (ce _réseau_), de son côté le modem possède :
- une _adresse IP_ qui le désigne de manière unique (par exemple 192.168.0.1),
- un _masque de sous-réseau_ (par exemple 255.255.255.0) qui limite la plage d'adresses IP des adaptateurs qui peuvent s'y connecter (avec le masque 255.255.255.0, seuls les ordinateurs possédant une adresse IP commençant par 192.168.0.? sont autorisés à communiquer avec le modem).

De son côté, l'adaptateur du Mac possède également une adresse IP, différente de celle du modem, et un masque de sous-réseau qui est a priori le même que celui du modem.

Les premiers chiffres de l'adresse IP et le masque de sous-réseau constituent un _sous-réseau_, c'est-à-dire un ensemble d'adresses IP effectivement autorisées à communiquer entre elles.

Pour que le modem et le Mac puissent communiquer, il faut qu'ils appartiennent au même sous-réseau, c'est-à-dire que leurs adresses IP soient compatibles au regard du masque de sous-réseau utilisé.


Il existe plusieurs manières d'attribuer une adresse IP et un masque de sous-réseau à un adaptateur. On peut les fixer manuellement, ou bien de manière automatique (par exemple par le biais du système DHCP qu'on trouve généralement sur les box).


Les différentes indications sur l'état de la liaison sont :
&#8226; *Non connecté* : les appareils ne sont pas reliés physiquement (câble coupé ou débranché, appareil éteint, ...).
&#8226; *Aucune adresse IP* : les appareils sont reliés physiquement, mais l'adaptateur ne possède pas d'adresse IP (aucune configuration n'a été effectuée, ou l'adaptateur est en attente de recevoir une nouvelle adresse de la part du système DHCP).
&#8226; *Adresse assignée* : les appareils sont reliés physiquement, mais l'adaptateur possède une adresse IP qui a été attribuée par défaut par le système. De ce fait, il est assez probable qu'aucune liaison ne puisse être réalisée. Toutefois, il est tout de même possible d'y parvenir si les appareils connectés possèdent des adresses IP appartenant au même sous-réseau.
&#8226; *Connecté* : les appareils sont reliés physiquement et l'adaptateur possède une adresse IP valide. De ce fait, il est assez probable qu'une liaison puisse être réalisée. Toutefois, si les appareils connectés ne possèdent pas des adresses IP appartenant au même sous-réseau, la liaison ne fonctionnera pas.


Ton message « Adresse assignée » est donc déjà une demi-bonne nouvelle. Il indique que la liaison fonctionne physiquement, mais que l'adresse IP utilisée par l'adaptateur Ethernet du Mac n'est peut-être pas bonne. 

Il est très probable que la suggestion de _schwebb_ règle ton problème. Dans le cas contraire (par exemple parce que le DHCP de ta box n'est pas activé), les indications que j'ai données ci-dessus devraient te permettre d'en comprendre la raison.


----------



## schwebb (13 Mars 2010)

Heu... Pas mieux.


----------



## jbwawa (13 Mars 2010)

@ PA5CAL : écrire un bouquin ne te tente pas...


----------



## gilou31 (14 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous 

merci pa5cal  pour ta réponse hyper précise .Mais il faut être trés calé en informatique pour suivre tes conseils . Et ce n'est pas mon cas 
c pas grave , G l'adresse d'une personne qui maitrise l'informatique et je l'appellerais demain .
Merci aussi à Schwebb , pour avoir répondu 

Bonne soirée Gilbert


----------



## zaninh (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je crois avoir résolu le pb et je me permets de poster la réponse plusieurs mois après car je n'ai trouvé la solution sur aucun forum donc cela peut servir à certaines personnes (j'imagine)...

Le problème était : je suis sur mac, j'ai une freebox. J'ai configuré le routeur de ma freebox et je me connecte sans problème en wifi. Cependant, si je branche en ethernet, je passe en mode "IP auto assigné" et impossible de se connecter à internet. Les explications données plus haut m'ont permis de comprendre pourquoi !

Explications d'un non spécialiste (c'est-à-dire moi) : l'adresse IP auto assignée n'est pas compatible avec les plages d'adresse autorisées sur ma console de gestion free. Ainsi, l'ordi me donnait une adresse IP totalement inconnue au lieu de me donner l'adresse IP autorisée par ma freebox... ma freebox ne reconnaissant pas l'adresse IP auto assignée bloquait la connexion.

La solution qui a fonctionné pour moi : j'ai regardé l'adresse IP donnée en local lorsque je suis connecté par Airport (ceux qui n'ont pas été connectés en wifi doivent regarder dans leur console de gestion free si le DHCP est bien activé et qu'elles sont les plages de DHCP autorisées).
Puis dans Ethernet/configurer IPv4 au lieu de mettre "via DHCP" j'ai mis "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle.
J'ai rentré l'adresse IP locale (autorisée sur ma console de gestion et celle qui apparaît dans Airport lorsque je suis connecté) et j'ai appliqué la modification. La connexion s'est immédiatement faite !

Je résume :

1. Regarder son adresse IP locale (via Airport ou console de gestion free)
2. Choisir dans "configurer IPv4" l'option "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle"
3. Remplir le champ "Adresse IP" avec l'adresse IP locale
4. Appuyer sur "Appliquer".

J'espère avoir aidé certains même si je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde ait exactement le même pb ... tenez moi au courant si ça fonctionne


----------

